# how do you keep the water temperature down



## alan

as we are having a really hot spell here. all i can think of is puttting ice in but that wont work will it ?


----------



## taylorhedrich

Yes, that will work. Just don't put too many ice cubes in at a time, or you will shock your fish. Add some, let it melt, check the temperature, and keep repeating if needed. It's probably about the only thing you can do when you don't have an air conditioner in the house.

You can also direct a fan to blow over the top of the water. Maybe set it up on a table so it can blow on the water.

Good luck!
~Taylor~


----------



## Dr. Giggles

I don't mess with the water during the summer except my normal maintenance because all that would do is cause more fluctuations. As long as you have proper circulation they will make it through the summer better than you would.


----------



## alan

ok guys....cheers


----------



## JustinRice

Ya the fish can handle the warmth much better then the cold... Seeing they are out in the dryseason in the amazon. I would personnally just let them be. Unless you start seeing boiling bubbles coming up to the top. you could be all summer wasting icecubes, save them for "Beverages"









-Justin


----------



## taylorhedrich

I agree with Jerry and Justin on not messing with it too much, it's just that you don't want it to get too hot. If the tank gets to the high 80's it's time to try and cool it down, in my opinion. When it gets that hot they will be extra aggressive and overall not happy. It wouldn't be a good thing for them.
~Taylor~


----------



## BlackSunshine

yeah unless your tanks getting to the high 80's I wouldn't worry too much. 
you can get 1,2 ltrs and fill them with water and freeze it. then you can float them in the water. You might also add a bubble wand and a fan as that will also dissapate heat faster. Or you can dump some cash for a chiller. but again if your not getting to high 80-low 90s I wouldn't worry too much. 
As stated a quick temp shift could do more damage to them then a little temp increase.


----------



## alan

its on 86 now


----------



## buro

My water temp goes up to 32C which is almost 90F during the summer. I've never had any problems with my Ps. As long as the water quality is excellent, there should'nt be any issues. I've never even thought of putting ice cubes in my tank till I read this...


----------



## Ahmed

Sorry for old thread revival. I'm having a similar issue right now, I think my Juvies are aggressive due to the 30C temperature. Anyone recommend a good chiller for a 160G tank?

I might need to order on line and have it shipped over here.


----------



## RayW

Sorry man, I need a heater even in summer (damn A/C vent near the tank)... can't help much... If you wanna have a fish fry I can reccomend heaters!









Hope someone posts some ideas for you... I know chillers are freakin' expensive.


----------



## Ægir

I have used JBJ Arctica, and Coralife chillers... both were great. You dont want a "drop in" type chiller

And you can use their neat calculator Here to determine what size you will need to hold your temp down. If you are towards the top limit of one model, I would step up one to keep your total run time down.


----------



## Bawb2u

Ahmed said:


> Sorry for old thread revival. I'm having a similar issue right now, I think my Juvies are aggressive due to the 30C temperature. Anyone recommend a good chiller for a 160G tank?
> 
> I might need to order on line and have it shipped over here.


You can run coiled tubing through a cheap old refrigerator and even up into the freezer if it has one. You can drill through the sides and doors of any fridge with no issues. I had one for years, it could drop water to 40F for baby trout.


----------



## bernokarl

Blow fan on water surface can cool tank very well 5deg+ , Also make sure U have plenty Of oxygen the warmer the watter the less O2 Place a power head at surface to agitate . Ive had water temps up to mif 90s F with no issues following the above steps .


----------

